
Ask HN: Where are the wholesome jobs in IT? (e.g. like Emergency Responders) - nlstitch
As a kid, I wanted to be an ambulance driver or a AAA Roadside Assistance. I grew up around computers and became a Software Engineer instead. I&#x27;m okay at it and it pays the bills.<p>I have no idea if it was car accident I had last year (I got away okay with some physiotherapy) or being &quot;stuck&quot; working from home due to the pandemic, but it got me thinking I wanted to do more with my life.<p>I brainstormed with the idea to apply at the local emergency services (ambulance) with the intention to work there one day in the week (I would even consider volunteering). But they had stacks of applicants already waiting to help (even for next year). I honestly was pretty saddened by it and now I&#x27;m a bit clueless.. I&#x27;ve worked in home automation, apps and e-commerce, but those industries are failing to fill a void in me for a long time now. Its starting to bring me down more and more going into my 30s; I don&#x27;t want to important, but I want to be significant.<p>I&#x27;ve browsed through YCs Startup Jobs eager to find a wholesome Job but I haven&#x27;t found yet. Is there such a thing? Where can one find one?
======
jamil7
There are but as you noted a lot of these jobs get filled quickly. Perhaps you
can find a way of mixing the experience you have with areas for social good
and find some niche there, for instance specialising in accessibility within
home automation or e-commerce. You could also consider volunteering some work
for not for profit organisations you respect and would like to work for,
failing that donate some of your salary.

